# .243  for bear?



## billy62green (Nov 7, 2015)

I recognize that just because something is legal doesn't mean its ideal or even a great idea to try. That said, what are thoughts about a .243 for deer? No way would I try a .223, but is a .243 enough? Just curious because of the unlikely possibility of encountering one while deer hunting under circumstances where it would be legal to take one. I'm thinking I would prefer at a minimum a .30 30.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 7, 2015)

Don't know why I typed .243 for deer. I meant BEAR.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 7, 2015)

IMO, bear are no more difficult to kill than deer.  Any caliber you're confident in and comfortable with taking deer should be fine for bear as well.  

As far as bullet selection, I would choose penetration over expansion.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 7, 2015)

no way I would go after a bear with a .243. Just not enough bullet mass there for my liking.  I wouldn't like carrying a 30-30 for a big bear either.  I probably would use a 30.06 with at least 180gr bullet


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 7, 2015)

243 will be just fine. Little old 85grain nosler partition will do the job. Also if you wanted to try it a 22 hornet will work fine also. I got some pictures somewhere with proof both work just fine. Also any other caliber will work, just make a good shot. Like said above a bear ain't hard to kill.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 7, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> no way I would go after a bear with a .243. Just not enough bullet mass there for my liking.  I wouldn't like carrying a 30-30 for a big bear either.  I probably would use a 30.06 with at least 180gr bullet



I read a book once recalling accounts of life in the Canadian and Alaskan frontier.  I was surprised at the numbers of Grizzlies killed by a little ol' thutty-thutty.


----------



## Stickman1 (Nov 7, 2015)

If all I had was a 243 then I guess I'd use it but if I had a choice I'd go with something a little more potent


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 7, 2015)

Stickman1 said:


> If all I had was a 243 then I guess I'd use it but if I had a choice I'd go with something a little more potent



this.  If I were deer hunting and one popped up, I probably would give it a go, but I wouldn't choose the .243 if bear was my game of choice.


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 7, 2015)

It's safe to say that bear hunting is popular around here, also a lot of bears are shot here, most everyone uses a 30/30, now that's mostly for shooting out a treed or bayed bear, but shooting a bear is shooting a bear, most of the folks that have dogs don't like anyone shooting out a bear to their dogs with a high velocity round like 06 or .270. They say they live too long after hitting the ground and can injur dogs. So a lower velocity round .30 cal or bigger is what they prefer. With that said, the .243 will kill a bear as dead as dead can be, just don't gut shoot one or shoot it in the rear end.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 7, 2015)

80gr. TTSX.  Theres your answer.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 7, 2015)

The first bear I shot was with a 35. Bear traveled a long ways, bedded 12 times and made complete circle back to where I had shot it. We had dogs tracking also. Never found it. I replayed that shot in my mind and I believe it was a tad back, maybe liver shot. Never seen so much blood not to find it. Bottom line, it was a bad shot. Bad shots = lost game no matter the caliber.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 7, 2015)

.243 is plenty. It will kill a bear fast as any other round. Most bears in GA are on the small side. I wouldn't think twice about shooting a 500 lber with one. Put it in the boiler room and you are good to go. That round is an amazing one and most people underestimate it.


----------



## willie1971 (Nov 7, 2015)

given a choice, why?  try a 22 then


----------



## billy62green (Nov 8, 2015)

willie1971 said:


> given a choice, why?  try a 22 then



Well,  it really isn't what I consider a choice as much as an unlikely opportunity.  If I happen upon a bear or one happens upon me, while I'm deer hunting with my .243, will it do the job.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 8, 2015)

All anyone needs to know is that a bear is a dangerous animal that can kill you... Things can go wrong. You could bump your scope and make a bad shot. If you are hunting over bait, another bear can come in while you are gutting the first one. Go with a larger bullet so you can tell your friends about the hunt.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 8, 2015)

a big gun kills as good as a little one if the shot it s true. Make a bad shot and its a bad shot no mater the caliber.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 8, 2015)

A BB gun would kill one with the proper shot......... If a .243 is all you have then by all means let'em have it. Me personally I'd rather have something a little bit bigger.


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 8, 2015)

I shot my bear that dressed 290 pounds with my 338 win mag at 25 yards I broke his shoulder and spine shot him at the same time the bear still went 100 yards of I had the option is go with something bigger


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 8, 2015)

brandonsc said:


> I shot my bear that dressed 290 pounds with my 338 win mag at 25 yards I broke his shoulder and spine shot him at the same time the bear still went 100 yards of I had the option is go with something bigger



Yes, but you rushed your shot and probably made a poor shot as a result.  Of course, even a poor shot out of a 338 Win mag will put them down.  

By all means, use whatever caliber you want to.  But to the OP, I wouldn't buy a larger gun than what you have now on the off chance you see a bear.  Just keep shooting what you love.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Nov 8, 2015)

Shot placement is #1. That said, do NOT shoot a bear through the shoulders. Instead, shoot it back in the ribs. About the 243, my opinion differs than many: bring a bigger gun. Do that, and then there are no worries. Especially if blood trailing after dark in a laurel thicket and he is snapping his teeth at you because that little pea shooter blew up in the shoulder bone because in the excitement of the moment you forgot what I said about not shooting it in the shoulder.


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 8, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yes, but you rushed your shot and probably made a poor shot as a result.  Of course, even a poor shot out of a 338 Win mag will put them down.
> 
> By all means, use whatever caliber you want to.  But to the OP, I wouldn't buy a larger gun than what you have now on the off chance you see a bear.  Just keep shooting what you love.



I rushed the first shot at 85/90 yards this shot im talking about I did not rush I shot him trying to drop the bear and he still went 100 yards


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 9, 2015)

You didn't break the spine.  If you did, he wouldn't have went a foot.  Straight down maybe.


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 9, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> You didn't break the spine.  If you did, he wouldn't have went a foot.  Straight down maybe.



That's what I was thinking but my professor said I hit the spine as well


----------



## Killinstuff (Nov 15, 2015)

The 243 has killed millions of animals. I'd bet every huntable critter has been dropped by a 243.  But........is that smart? 

Also, comparing a bear to a deer is foolish.  A 120lb sow is alot like a 120 lb GA deer.  A 400 lb spring boar, heavy weight champ of his woods bear is not a weak little GA buck, there is zero comparison.  Your 243 is shattering on his leg or shoulder.  A big boar is massive, big boned and tough from years of battles.  You can kill with an ice pick if you know what you're doing.  But you can drop any one with a pick axe handle with one swing.


----------



## billy62green (Nov 20, 2015)

How about this for a question. Now before anyone starts throwing rocks at me let me say, I wouldn't do it, wouldn't try it, nor would I ever consider trying it. Its out of the question for me. But has anyone heard of anybody using a .223 for bear in Georgia? Not the, "well there's the old tale about the little old Lady in the Yukon that used one". I'm talking about bona fide times its been used in Georgia? Again, I would strongly discourage anyone from it. But just wondering? Now, I'm sure there will be some passionate responses.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not a 223 but killed one with a 22 hornet one time. 45 gr soft point. Shot about 10 yards in a ivy thicket walking a creek bed in to a spot. I killed a lot of game with the hornet but had to pass several shots also because of its size.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 22, 2015)

*OK, go ahead and try it*

Just in case - wear a good set of track shoes!


----------



## beersndeer (Nov 25, 2015)

People use traditional recurve bow and arrows to kill bear all the time so a 243 should not be a problem. The problem is putting the shot were it counts. You could be using a 300 win mag but if you don't make a good shot then it simply doesn't matter.


----------



## joedublin (Nov 26, 2015)

I feel very comfortable with my Marlin .44 Mag. rifle and 240  grain solids. Don't think there's any bear that can stand up to 2 or 3 of those .


----------



## 660griz (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll stick with the 45-70.


----------

